# HELP: How would you explain the state of Paul now?



## Romans922 (Mar 25, 2008)

From the Apostle Paul's death to the current time: how would you describe his state? Will that change when Christ returns (2nd coming)?


----------



## Hippo (Mar 25, 2008)

This has always been confusing to me, presumbably he will be in the presence of Jesus but as spirit? I have always undesrtood that our heavenly bodies will have to await the resurection.


----------



## dswatts (Mar 25, 2008)

*hmmm...*

I believe Paul is dead, asleep in Christ and awaiting the resurrection at the coming of the Lord.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 25, 2008)

Paul is in the Eternal Now.


----------

